# Wine tasting holiday!



## Natasha84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi there! Me and my BF are planning a long weekend away in the next month or so and were wondering if we could go somewhere that incorporated wine tasting into our holiday. I've heard of this in EU but have not heard of it in Asia. Does anyone know of a place where they do this? We do love our wine


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ok buy a bottle in Hong Kong and then they will let you taste it. JW


----------

